# must have lipglasses?



## fairytale22 (Aug 25, 2005)

I just started loving these lipglasses and really want to get some more. I have Fancy That, and I love it-tried Flusterose lustreglass but not really too into it. So what lipGLASSes are your favorites? (not looking for lustreglasses)


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 25, 2005)

mine personally??

i like:
Prrr
Ola Mango! (le)
Mad Cap (le, reminds me of my fav l/s Jubilee)
Rayothon (le)
Poodle
Clear


----------



## Ada (Aug 25, 2005)

I LOVE Fancy That-- I never see people mentioning it, but it's really one of my favorites.

Viva Glam V is a must have, I think. I usually hate glitter and sparkle in lipglosses-- I feel like it makes me look like a 16-year old-- but even though VGV is shimmery it's very neutral-- the shimmer just makes it look a little shinier.

But Entice is my absolute favorite for everyday -- perfect non-shimmery pinkish brownish shade.


----------



## Ada (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lo-Fi_Thriller* 
_Mad Cap (le, reminds me of my fav l/s Jubilee)_

 
Is Mad Cap really glittery? From what I've seen posted from NE, I really like the shade-- but I can't really tell what the finish is.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ada* 
_Is Mad Cap really glittery? From what I've seen posted from NE, I really like the shade-- but I can't really tell what the finish is._

 

no mad cap isisnt that glitterish at all to be honest, its more of a pearlescent sheen than glitter. its gorgeous! it looks great over Jubilee


----------



## Kristen (Aug 25, 2005)

Since you like Fancy That.. I'll assume you like coral-ly colours.
My favourites right now are
- Enchantress (HG lipglass) it's a golden light peach colour that I normally wear when I pair with more extravagent eyes
- Pink Grapefruit (if you can get your hands on it) I LOOOVE this shade when I'm trying for a summery bronzed look
- Nymphette - it's pink with gold pearl.. but on me it ends up combining into pinky-peach shade
- Lure-X 

Other people's favs
VGV- on most people it's a very natural shade with a little bit of pearl and glitter.
Prrr - a pinky-peach shade with frost.. but on me it ends up being a little bit too frosty

I know you don't want to try lustreglasses.. but maybe just try springbean. It's green in the tube but it turns a honey/natural colour on the lips. Plus the shock factor is fun in itself.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 25, 2005)

I wear Go Lightly a lot but i think it was limited edition?
i also LOVE:
*Prr (most people will prob mention this one, its pretty popular)
*Spirited
*Lychee Luxe for something a little brighter


----------



## ambidextrous (Aug 25, 2005)

Oyster Girl ist my fav ATM, makes my lips paler and there's gold shimmer to it

i don't own Underage yet, but it looked good at the back of my hands for playing down lips, will get it next time


----------



## jess98765 (Aug 25, 2005)

i lovr prr heaps


----------



## exodus (Aug 25, 2005)

Since you've got tons of YLBB shades mentioned here, I'll recommend more colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I LOVE Gaze - Thanks to SugarAsh182, whose FOTD included this and I just HAD to have it! Ash, I never thanked you for it and it's high time that I do, this is now one of my absolute favourites!

Pink Grapefruit - This was never released in Australia (thank God for ebay) and when I wore this to the store, all the MAC MAs oohed and aahed and asked me what I had on my lips. They proceeded to curse the MAC powers-that-be when I said it's MAC, but it ain't making its way to Oz  They got even more angry when I told them about the entire C-Squeeze colour story hahaha.

Can I just ask why you don't want lustreglasses recs? I personally love the lustreglasses much more than the lipglasses. They're less sticky and much smoother and even when applied. To me anyway


----------



## kradge79 (Aug 25, 2005)

Some of my fave lipglasses include:

VGV
Lovechild
Flash of Flesh (LE)
Dreamy


----------



## lola336 (Aug 25, 2005)

Most of my faves are listed..but I also love...love nectar and pink clash...and mad cap is a great color..its not like any ive seen in their selection


----------



## kateisgreat (Aug 25, 2005)

prrr
flash of flesh
rayothon
vgv


----------



## CWHF (Aug 25, 2005)

Enchantress
VGV
Bronze Sugar (? possibly LE)
Pink Grapefruit (LE)


----------



## legaleagle (Aug 25, 2005)

*My faves*

VGV
Entice
Lychee Luxe


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Aug 25, 2005)

My favorites are:

Pink Grapefruit & Spring Bean


----------



## lovemichelle (Aug 25, 2005)

Prrr
C-Thru
Impish- LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Spirited
Oyster Girl
Florabundance


----------



## AgentLunacy (Aug 25, 2005)

My favorites at the moment:

Rayothon
Flash of Flesh
V-Red
Pink Grapefruit


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Aug 25, 2005)

-Viva Glam V
-Rayothan (LE)
-Pink Clash (LE)
But i perfer Lustreglasses... I wasn't all that crazy about flusterose...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but love nectar is the greatest thing on earth!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 25, 2005)

Spring bean
oyster girl
nymphette
pink grapefruit
rayothon
viva glam v
flash of flesh


----------



## LRMakeup (Aug 25, 2005)

i like lighter colors a lot sooo.....

underage
c-thru
nymphette
chai
headliner (LE)

are my top favorites


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 25, 2005)

I have a few l/g's but these are my faves:

- VGV
- Enchantress
- Nymphette
- Florabundance (oops! how can i forget?)

As for lustreglasses:
- Beaux
- Wonderstruck
- Instant Gold
- Spring Bean - so different, but quite pretty


----------



## Brianne (Aug 25, 2005)

Prrr
VGV
Nymphette
Rayothon
Flash of Flesh
Pink Clash

I want to buy Lovechild, seems like it'd be good for fall.


----------



## Sarah (Aug 25, 2005)

Some of my faves are
Prrr
Rayathon
Spring bean
Love nector
Flashmode
Lustrewhite
Ponkarat


----------



## Cruella (Aug 25, 2005)

I agree with just about everyone on the following:

Nymphette - I wear this at least twice a week
VGV
Dreamy

I also love Lovechild, Popmode, and Oh Baby


----------



## fairytale22 (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks so much for the suggestions guys! This is the list I'm going to aim for:

prrr
pink grapefruit
viva glam v
rayothon
enchantress 
spring bean

and maybe:
nymphette
dreamy
lovechild
love nectar
oyster girl

Lol it's a lot for me already, thanks so much for the suggestions!

Ada-yes, I LOVE fancy that-it's the BEST coral color ever and actually looks good on me!
Kristen-Springbean looks cool, I'll try it-plus, I'm a sucker for lipglosses that are green/blue/yellow in tubes! ;D 
Kristen and exodus - Lustreglasses, I don't know, they seem thicker and seem to make me lips chapped? Maybe I just had a bad experience with Flusterose, but that's why. 
pink grapefruit: ok, I put love nectar on the list just 'cause you recommended!


----------



## saj20052006 (Aug 25, 2005)

Viva Glam V
Spirited
Clear


----------



## gergana (Aug 26, 2005)

I love Prr, Florabuncance, C-Thru (my absolute favorite), and Enchantress.... Cavalier is pretty high up there too.


----------



## rockdoll (Aug 26, 2005)

I really like Pink Poodle. it is one of the only non-pale shades that look okay on me.


----------



## so_siqqq (Aug 26, 2005)

C-Thru
Damzel
VGV
Pink Clash

All my favorites esp. Damzel at the moment.


----------



## gardenxmacabre (Aug 28, 2005)

my favorites are c-thru, nico, and underage.

and the luminary lustreglass is pretty too. it's a somewhat iridescent light pink, kinda similar in color to oyster girl lipglass.


----------



## kristyn (Aug 28, 2005)

Some of my favs...

Relay Race (LE)
Oyster Girl
Enchantress
Pinkarat


----------



## litlaur (Aug 28, 2005)

Precocious (LE) my first lipglass and favorite nude
Rayothon (LE)
Lychee Luxe
Fancy That


----------



## MacLover (Aug 28, 2005)

Viva Glam V
Rayothon
Dreamy
Prrr


----------



## lovemichelle (Aug 28, 2005)

I can't believe so many people put Rayothon. I hate that color. I bought 2 of them thinking I would love it and I never use them.


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 24, 2006)

pinkarat(i'm in love with this color)
flashmode
pink poddle
Nymphette


----------



## jpohrer (Jan 24, 2006)

Fine China, Flash of Flesh and Pink Clash for LE
Prrr, Nymphette and Dreamy for regular
Love Nectar, Wonderstruck and Morning Glory for Lustreglasses


----------



## darla (Jan 24, 2006)

My all-time fave is VGV.  I also love Elle and Pop Mode, but sadly they were LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




((


----------



## 1dmbfan (Jan 24, 2006)

Underage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oyster Girl
C-thru
Ola Mango


----------



## zoinksta (Jan 24, 2006)

The ones i keep reaching for:
- Nymphette (on my 2nd tube now)
- VGV
- C-thru

And my recent favorite....Of Corset (LE unfortunately)!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 24, 2006)

Prrr
Lust
Underage
Instant Gold


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 24, 2006)

OH BABY!! i love the browns


----------



## kimmy (Jan 25, 2006)

i really don't like the texture of lipglasses. on me, they feel fine for about twenty minutes and then they get really sticky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so i'm pretty much sticking to three that i just love:

oyster girl
c-thru
of corset! (lingerie collection)


----------



## perpetuallycute (Jan 25, 2006)

as of last week: Sable!


----------



## Glitziegal (Jan 25, 2006)

My favourites would have to be

LE
Pink Grapefruit
Flash of Flesh
Magic Spell

GC
VGV

Lustreglasses
Venetian  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Star Nova


----------



## jmvuitton (Jan 25, 2006)

VGV
Pink clash
Ola mango
Courting rose

I like lustreglass better.


----------



## rouquinne (Jan 25, 2006)

thank goodness someone else finally said Oh Baby!

along with VG5, those are my staples.  and i go through phases with Enchantress.


----------



## samway (Jun 2, 2006)

C-Thru
ELLE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nymphette
Spring Bean


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jun 2, 2006)

I LOVE:

Pink Grapefruit
Love Nector =)
Lychee Luxe
Womanly


----------



## MissJA (Jun 2, 2006)

Lipglass
Enchantress
Pink Lemonade
Lychee Lux

Lustreglass
Wonderstruck
Sinnamon


----------



## tracie (Jun 2, 2006)

lipglass
dreamy
elle
sweetie cake

lustreglass
instant gold
morning glory
petal pusher


----------



## mybeautifulface (Jun 2, 2006)

C-thru
Prrr
Mad Cap
Love Nectar


----------



## Tonitra (Jun 2, 2006)

I also like lustreglasses better, (I think they're less sticky feeling!) but the two lipglasses I have I am rather fond of:
-Petit Four (LE with Sweetie Cake-it's a nice corally pink)
-Phosphorelle (newly released LE with Lure, previously known as Elle, I'm told). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like this one!


----------



## User67 (Jun 4, 2006)

Prrr
Enchantress
Nymphette
Glamoursun (so sad it's LE)


----------



## loveinexcess (Jun 4, 2006)

My faves:

Lusterwhite
Viva Glam V
Soft Sun !
Beaux
Oyster Girl
Nico


----------



## mitziedoll (Jun 4, 2006)

My favorites NW 25 Lt Blonde, blue eyed are:
Prrr - Looks like a peachy pink and the frost suits my lips
Pink Poodle - A little barbie but pretty with a tan in the summer
Oh Baby - This one has glitter and I was stunned that this actually looked good, but it did, a nice brown.


----------



## pinkarcade (Jun 4, 2006)

I really have yet to find a lipglass or lusterglass that I don't like although my collection only consists of about 10  
I usually wear:
VGV
Lust (which is much like VGV)
Love Nector
Wonderstruck
Prrr

I just picked up Petit Four and I am nuts about that color right now too.


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 4, 2006)

Flash of Flesh (it was LE so I bought like 4 backups)
Enchantress
Precocious
Of Corset (another LE that I have backups of)
Love Nectar


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darla* 
_My all-time fave is VGV.  I also love Elle and Pop Mode, but sadly they were LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




((_

 
Pop Mode is not LE.


----------



## Asphyxia (Jun 5, 2006)

Pink Poodle
Clear Lipglass
Bow Belle
Sunny Boy


----------



## lara (Jun 5, 2006)

Pink Poodle!


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 5, 2006)

'Revealing' is a gorgeous nude color! oh + Viva Glam V for sure!


----------



## XoXo (Jun 5, 2006)

must have lipglass
underage
c-thru
mouthwatering
vgv

lustreglass
spring bean
flowerosophy

lacquer
tongue in chic


----------



## pr1nces583 (Jun 5, 2006)

another vote for pink poodle! i love it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i also like morning glory- thats my work shade
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 either that or lancome juicy tube in fraise (not as bright as it looks)


----------



## Sanne (Jun 5, 2006)

i'm not really a lipgloss collector, compared to my e/s I have very few 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




still I love v-red lipglass and wonderstruck lipglass, both must haves IMO


----------



## tinkerbelle (Jun 5, 2006)

Oyster Girl


----------



## laa_cat (Jun 5, 2006)

lipglass
Enchantress - this is just so pretty and versatile! It can wear by itself or top over other l/s
Cavalier (LE) - has a mauvy irredesence to it...

lustreglass
Palatial - green shimmer adds interesting depth to the color


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 5, 2006)

love nectar 
enchantress
instant gold
rayothon (LE, belle azure)
poetic license (LE, naturally eccentric?)
lychee luxe


----------



## talk2mesun (Jun 5, 2006)

sweetie cake, dejarose, and negligee are FANTASTIC but they're LE, non-LE would be prrr


----------



## CaramelKiss (Jun 9, 2006)

My faves

Prrr
VGV
Oh Baby
Mad Cap
Enchantress
Shock-o-late
cavalier
Spirited


----------



## holliedavis (Jun 9, 2006)

NC42, Dk Brown hair w/ blonde hilights & green eyes.

Lustreglasses:
Star Nova (FAVE)
Spring Bean
Little VI

Lipglasses:
Clear
Nymphette
Tres Cher! (LE, got back-ups!)


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 9, 2006)

Pink Poodle
Lychee Luxe

Wonderstruck
Palatial
Beaux


----------



## Nick (Jun 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ada* 
_...But Entice is my absolute favorite for everyday -- perfect non-shimmery pinkish brownish shade._

 
It's mine too!

I also love Oh Baby. C-thru is extremely popular. If you have a naturally red mouth or don't mind filling your lips in with a pink pencil, Squirt is worth a try. Don't just buy it online, though; it's very important that you try it on.

Venetian is my favorite Lustreglass, but Ornamentalism, Angelwing (this doens't go on nearly as dark as it looks), and Luminary are all worth mentioning.

Lipgelees are nice. Moistly is the best. Lust is Lush, Slicked Pink, and Saplicious rock as well.


----------



## SWEET LUST * (Jun 10, 2006)

i love EARLY BLOOMER lipglass


----------



## bebs (Jun 10, 2006)

my favs are 

sweetie cake 
pop mode
heartfelt pink 
pink meringue
pink clash - only thing I'm keeping from lure 
languish


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 10, 2006)

I don't even really like lipgloss that much but I love Pink Clash from Lure!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 11, 2006)

Viva Glam V
Rayothon 
Lust


----------



## maandusa (Jun 11, 2006)

honestly, the only two i use consistently are:

Nymphette
VGV

i also love Lychee Luxe for something with more color, but i tend to wear lipsticks if i'm going for more pigmentation.

other colors that offer a range for various skintones:

Oh Baby!
Prrr
Oyster Girl
C-Thru
Lust
Pink Lemonade
Spirited


----------



## Sesame (Jun 11, 2006)

My two must-haves are Prrr & Lychee Lux - just gorgeous!


----------



## petalpusher (Jun 11, 2006)

I love Glamoursun.  I wear it as part of my everyday look.


----------

